# access bank fishing ohio river



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Many many many moons ago I used to fish at the Ohio River at East Liverpool off Rt11 If I remember correctly we had access from a RR access road and it led to the water treatment plant by Newell Bridge ? does this sound familiar to anyone? I would like to fish this spot if access is still available any help would be very appreciated Thanks in advance


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

There is a Dam over there that I Fish. But I am not sure if that’s what your referring to. You can still Fish at that spot. There is a pull off on the left side of the road and you have to walk the tracks on the river side a ways to get at the dam


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Fishon1546 said:


> There is a Dam over there that I Fish. But I am not sure if that’s what your referring to. You can still Fish at that spot. There is a pull off on the left side of the road and you have to walk the tracks on the river side a ways to get at the dam


I do not recall a dam anywhere close by there was a concrete slab that people fished from and maybe 100 yards from the bridge newell and again water treatment plant ??? I think and I was coming from Alliance so If memory is right I turned right at first light and was on access road


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

After searching everywhere,,,, I just sent a letter to the WV DNR, for a RECENT, UP-TO-DATE CREEL SURVEY, & River shocking numbers.

In doing the searching, I found a WV website that had a very good picture of the access points & boat launches along the WV borderline, & OR tribs;

fish brochure (wvdnr.gov)
*
UPLAND,,, I'll send you a map & info by PM,,,,, & maybe I can help you FIND THAT SPOT?*

By bank or boat,,,, since 1980, I probably hit every fishing spot from Pittsburge, New Brighton, down to Wheeling.
But my favorite spots go from New Brighton Dam, down to Pike Dam,,, & all of the feeder creeks inbetween,,, so I might be able to help you.?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> After searching everywhere,,,, I just sent a letter to the WV DNR, for a RECENT, UP-TO-DATE CREEL SURVEY, & River shocking numbers.
> 
> In doing the searching, I found a WV website that had a very good picture of the access points & boat launches along the WV borderline, & OR tribs;
> 
> ...


----------

